# Making the most of Issued Kit (BMQ & SQ) Info Request



## LoneObserver (18 Mar 2009)

I have several questions all in the same vein, that being
"Any idiot can be miserable, I'm more effective when I'm comfortable."
 A few disclaimers to cut the admonishments I'm likely to get for asking some of these questions.

I realize that on BMQ/SQ uniformity is King.
I realize that misery is an encouraged part of the training process > 

I'm looking to work within the rules here, maybe massage them just a little bit 8).

I'm not going to try to sneak in civie boots or a 64 pattern ruck.

I know there are many ways to look uniform yet be more functional. 
I used to know several tricks but its been a while and the details have gotten foggy on me. There are a great many more I'm sure,  which I never learned.

I have quite a few questions mostly regarding field gear, I don't recall all of them but I will add them to the thread as I remember.

Questions regarding what is currently being issued to recruits:

Still the 82 pattern POS back/shoulder destroyer Mk x ?

Still the Rubber Rain suit/personal sauna?

Are the Interim GP boots being issued?

I've heard the tac vest is being issued, but that there are several versions of TV, that some are better than others.
Any idea which  one is issued to recruits and how it performs?
( probably better than the old webbing regardless I'm guessing)

Any other initial issue kit that has changed in the last 5 years?


Now questions on using said kit:

GP boots  are not supposed to be polished but blackened with specific paste correct? (yes I read the entire massive boot thread). Are recruits forced to polish them regardless and thus leave BMQ  with very pretty but functionally deficient footwear?

82 pattern Ruck:

I realize there is a lot of posts about customizing and optimizing the ruck but what I've been able to find is scattered and dated, please inform me if I've overlooked something obvious and informative. I'm also looking for modifications that can be made in the BMQ/SQ environment.

Anyway back to the ruck,  the lumbar pad (back pad) on my old 82 was damn near useless, it was beat up and compressed, it kept the bare frame off my back but provided very little support. What is the best way to temporarily (or modularize) jury rig extra padding that can be removed with out too much hassle for inspection?
 Or is a pad that is new/in good shape adequate for most people?

Waist belt: 
Since leaving the army and taking up back country hiking I've learned just how wonderful a nice thick waist belt is when your carrying 60+ lbs.
Since I probably can't get away with adding a web belt to my ruck, what is the next option for jury rigged padding around the hip bones that can be removed.
I thought wrapping the fleece top/pants around  the belt might  work but I don't want to damage/lose them either and that would also be rather warm on a summer course.

Any other tips for the 82 pattern ruck, RTF, packing, that could be aggregated here would be great. From both seasoned vets or those fresh off course who figured out what works.

Helmets: An infantry CQ once let me try his helmet, the difference in comfort and fit was amazing. He had added a foamy type padding under(above) the head harness. It was like wearing a (heavy) pillow  on my head compared to just the bare harness.

Any suggestions on how to/ recommend material to do this would be much appreciated. Would something like this be too hot in hotter weather?


Socks: 
If I bring my thorlos or smartwool socks and wear them for ruck marches and the field, will that be an issue?

Any other inconspicuous  field gear (or other) tricks that anyone has would be appreciated, pictures doubly so.
I have some more questions but I will have to ask them later.

Thanks


----------



## dangerboy (18 Mar 2009)

> I've heard the tac vest is being issued, but that there are several versions of TV, that some are better than others.
> Any idea which  one is issued to recruits and how it performs?
> ( probably better than the old webbing regardless I'm guessing)



There is only one type of Tac Vest issued to CF soldiers. (Before someone says it, there is also an Arid pattern one issues to troops deployed oversees).  As to how it performs for the BMQ and SQ course it works fine.



> GP boots  are not supposed to be polished but blackened with specific paste correct? (yes I read the entire massive boot thread). Are recruits forced to polish them regardless and thus leave BMQ  with very pretty but functionally deficient footwear?



When I run a course as long as they are blackened, of course I can't speak for every course being run in Canada.



> Helmets: An infantry CQ once let me try his helmet, the difference in comfort and fit was amazing. He had added a foamy type padding under(above) the head harness. It was like wearing a (heavy) pillow  on my head compared to just the bare harness.



If you search the equipment threads for Oregon Aero BLSS Kit you will find info about it.  I would not advise investing in one until you have completed your training and in a unit and have consulted with your chain of command


----------

